# Old Smokey Bacon.



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2013)

Have 2 slabs of bacon cured and ready for smoking. First slab is going in OS. Using hickory lump.
 













osb.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 11, 2013






Apple pellets













osb1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 11, 2013






And a small Hickory MojoBrick













osb4.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 11, 2013






Now bacon smoking.













osb3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 11, 2013


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks Great!!

I love the mini tube..

  Craig


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 11, 2013)

That will be good!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Yummmm....B A C O N!

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2013)

cooling now then a wrap and fridge for couple days.













osb6.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jun 11, 2013


----------



## moneymike (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks good!!


----------



## disco (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks so good!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 12, 2013)

How long was it smoked and what temp?


----------

